# My 5.5" rhom



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

HELP. my Rhom is the wussiest piranha ive ever seen. help me make him aggressive. i wont starve him please help me.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

see SMTT's tutorial "how to make a rhom aggressive"
it's in the tutorial section


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i rose the temp. he still is a wuss


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Another thing is that smaller rhoms are very skittish even more than red bellys.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

does anyone know how long it will take mine to be a beast.







i want to impress company.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It varies from piranha to piranha man.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

thanks. he hasnt been eating alot lately. he rams the sides of the tank and wont let me put my hands in the tank anymore. help


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

get one 10" plus. you will be happier.
wes


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

if i had the money i would. how long will it take mine to get 10"?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i've heard they only grow 1/2" - 1" a year.
wes


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

thats not cool. anyway to make it go faster? im movin to fla within the next 2 yrs. even though they are illegal noone has to no i have it. everyone thiks the red belly is the only kind


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You are going to be waiting a long time, you may just want to get a larger on before you go.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

well if tank size matters hes goin in a 265gal this july. hopefully hell grow faster


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It may a little, but he will be lost in that tank for years and years. Sorry dude, if you want a large rhom you gotta buy it large or wait for years. For your little dude you are looking at 5 years to reach 8-9". I could be wrong and welcome a different oppinion but they grow sssllloooowwww. I believe my 10 inch rhom is atleast 10 years old.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

man, well if u dont mind me askin how much u pay for that 10?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I got a deal on him but I had to drive a ways to get him...I paid 230.00 for him and 4 cariba. you can get one for usually around 200.00


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

well i am makin that big investment. the 265gal. but ill ask my local fish store. by the way where u located. i wouldnt mind a cariba or 2


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

not for sale


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

well my lfs cant get caribas in, so where are u located


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am in wisconsin but I did not get them at a lfs, I got them from an individual. I have only seen reds, spilos, rhoms (small ones), and medinei. you can get them shipped to you if you are in a legal state from a lot of different people.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Well im in NJ and its legal. Cariba get Huge right? How fast do they grow


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

if you can go to sharkaquarium, they are in nj. cariba can get to 12+ inches, I believe some people have larger but that is very rare. I will take a while to get to that size also, but they do grow quicker than rhoms.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah i no of that place are the cariba cheap?


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

If you just bought your rhom to watch it rip stuff up and kill things, you shouldn't have bought him. I have a 10inch rhom that is docile. I like him, thats why I keep him. I"m not all like "he wont kill anything as soon as it hits the tank,so im getting rid of him"


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

its not that i want him too but he doesnt eat. i heard i should try blackwater extract, what does it do?


----------

